# After the fact...



## demax182 (Jun 9, 2008)

If I knew about this GREAT forum before taking the exam, my life would have been a lot easier... Almost everything for the exam was at my finger tips this whole time while I was wasting precious time running around scrounging up all my study and reference material :brickwall:

Oh well, I still passed anyways. I guess I'll be spreading the news about this WONDERFUL forum to all my other buds fixing to take the exam!


----------



## FL_Civil (Jun 10, 2008)

i second this in a HUGE way! i wish i found this board earlier in my studying instead of after the fact. so useful! i will definitely be plugging this board for my coworkers.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 30, 2008)

except when youre on here gabbing away when you should be studying...


----------



## ktulu (Jul 1, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> except when youre on here gabbing away when you should be studying...


Who, me?? :mellow:


----------

